# London golf club meet 1/11/09- 31/03/10



## welshjim22 (Oct 3, 2009)

I was thinking about arranging another London golf club meet between November and March 31st after a good day out in Feb this year. Â£55 green fee or Â£65 for a round + bacon roll, coffee, soup at half way and two course meal to finish and free unlimited range balls.  A little expensive but they don't use temporary greens and the course is really good. I have no preference to dates just to get a good crowd together.

Check out website for full offer details.

http://www.londongolf.co.uk/lgc_405.shtml


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd be up for a knock round there Jim. Weather dependent of course. Haven't played there for a good few years it would be nice to go back.
Keep me posted.


----------



## Leftie (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm interested mate but it would have to be well into the new year for me.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd be up for this!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2009)

I'd be up for that after the expense of Christmas is done


----------



## welshjim22 (Oct 4, 2009)

After new year sounds good.  Car died yesterday and fear a Â£1000 repair bills so before xmas would be a struggle. Hopefully get some more interest and through around some dates. Played last February and the course was great, rough not too high.


----------



## beck9965 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'd also be up for a round as i haven't been on a GM meet yet and would love to meet some forum members.

Phil.


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'd be up for this, depending on dates of course. Sometime in February sounds good too.

Golfmmad.


----------



## HTL (Oct 6, 2009)

Well up for playing it again mate. Its a great track. Was so much fun to play, and the the par 3's over water were excellent! 

Easy on the dates as long as its a weekend or a Friday.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2009)

The par 3's over water were excellent!
		
Click to expand...

Just repeat after me...

It's a 9 iron, not a PW
It's a 9 iron, not a PW


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 6, 2009)

I could be up for it some time next year, but this year is chokka.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes definitely - either before end November of in the new year good for me.


----------



## welshjim22 (Nov 28, 2009)

Just curious when people would be happy to book this.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 28, 2009)

Just curious when people would be happy to book this.
		
Click to expand...

When it stops raining?


----------



## Jahmoo (Nov 28, 2009)

Up for this, as long as can make date that is


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm interested too dependant on dates.


----------



## welshjim22 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am thinking February i can swing it with the wife so close to my 30th then.  Question is how much notice do u guys want.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2009)

Probably need a couple of weeks to make sure work is covered


----------



## HTL (Nov 30, 2009)

As long as its a weekend or Friday I can make it.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 30, 2009)

February or March is good for me, preferably on a Thursday if at all possible.
March maybe better....slightly better chance of a "frost free" day?????
Just keep me posted, and might as well be the Â£65.00 jobbie with a two course lunch lobbed in.
As I hate driving ranges, I'll swap my range balls for a sausage.......


----------



## compton77 (Nov 30, 2009)

i'd be up for this, i'm pretty flexible date-wise, anywexcuse for a day out of the office...


----------



## Region3 (Dec 1, 2009)

Is this the same course that held one of the trilby tour events this year?

If it is I wouldn't mind making the journey down to see if I fancy trying to play off scratch round there later in the year


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2009)

Is this the same course that held one of the trilby tour events this year?
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed, although I'm not sure which course it was that they played. There are two courses there, the Heritage and the International. My guess is that they played the International as the Heritage is strictly "members only" but I could be wrong!

I have been lucky enough to play the Heritage (courtesy of a member) but have not played the International yet. But my understanding is, both courses are superb.

As an aside, why would you be playing in the Trilby Tour off of scratch????


----------



## Redwood (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd be up for this next year, when hopefully the back is up to it.

Anytime during the week would be good for me as that is when I am in London, but may be able to squeeze a Friday in.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Is this the same course that held one of the trilby tour events this year?
		
Click to expand...

It is indeed, although I'm not sure which course it was that they played. There are two courses there, the Heritage and the International. My guess is that they played the International as the Heritage is strictly "members only" but I could be wrong!

I have been lucky enough to play the Heritage (courtesy of a member) but have not played the International yet. But my understanding is, both courses are superb.

*As an aside, why would you be playing in the Trilby Tour off of scratch????*

Click to expand...

I was under the impression that although there is a max handicap to enter, nobody received any shots in the competition.

I don't know if I read that somewhere, or just assumed it by the lack of good scores this year.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 2, 2009)

I was under the impression that although there is a max handicap to enter, nobody received any shots in the competition.

I don't know if I read that somewhere, or just assumed it by the lack of good scores this year.

Am I wrong?    

Click to expand...

I hope you are mate, or I am going to be a bit pissed off.
I have looked at the website carefully and nowhere does it state that you have to play off scratch. It would seem a bit silly to impose a handicap limit of 18 if everybody was playing off of zilch. It would be a bit unfair to the higher handicappers. I can understand it if it's 3/4's but if it's no allowance then I, for one, will be withdrawing my entry and asking for my (non refundable) deposit back. I noticed that some of the highest scores at qualifying events were around the 37 point mark, which would indicate a good round by somebody playing of 3/4's as I say..unless they are all 1 & 2 handicapped golfers????
I will send an email to them to see what they have to say and will let you know once I get a reply.
Rob


----------



## rickg (Dec 2, 2009)

This years was Stableford off 3/4 h/c.  Top 4 then go into a 3 hole strokeplay play off with h/c still applied.
I think it's the same next year.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 3, 2009)

This years was Stableford off 3/4 h/c.  Top 4 then go into a 3 hole strokeplay play off with h/c still applied.
I think it's the same next year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Rick. I thought it would be 3/4's. Should get the "official" line from the organisers today, they are pretty quick in replying to emails.
I'm still waiting to hear where next years qualifiers are going to be. Not 100% guaranteed it will be the London Club with the number of entrants this time around. I think they may be over subscribed and will need to look at other venues. Fingers crossed it's the London Club though, it's a great track.


----------



## rickg (Dec 3, 2009)

This years was Stableford off 3/4 h/c.  Top 4 then go into a 3 hole strokeplay play off with h/c still applied.
I think it's the same next year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info Rick. I thought it would be 3/4's. Should get the "official" line from the organisers today, they are pretty quick in replying to emails.
I'm still waiting to hear where next years qualifiers are going to be. Not 100% guaranteed it will be the London Club with the number of entrants this time around. I think they may be over subscribed and will need to look at other venues. Fingers crossed it's the London Club though, it's a great track.
		
Click to expand...

There are currently 6 regional Qualifiers proposed (with additional ones to be announced). It looks like it is going to be a lot bigger than the last couple of years. This year the Qualifiers were at the Buckinghamshire, Moortown  & The London Club, with the final at The London Club.
Here is some more info from the website:

THE TRILBY TOUR 2010 WILL BE HOSTING AMATEUR REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS IN THE FOLLOWING AREAS

THE NORTH EAST â€“ FULL â€“ Date and venue to be announced

THE NORTH WEST â€“ FULL â€“ Date and venue to be announced

THE WEST MIDLANDS â€“ FULL â€“ Date and venue to be announced

THE SOUTH EAST â€“ FULL â€“ Date and venue to be announced

THE SOUTH WEST â€“ FULL â€“ Date and venue to be announced

IRELAND - PLACES AVAILABLE PLEASE REGISTER HERE

EXTRA DATES AND REGIONS TO BE ANNOUNCED

AMATEUR FORMAT

EACH TOURNAMENT WILL BE PLAYED TO A 4 MAN FINAL PLAY OFF IN SEARCH OF A REGIONAL CHAMPION

(18 holes of golf, 4 best players go into a 3 hole playoff)

REGIONAL CHAMPION'S AND 11 RUNNERS UP FROM EACH TOURNAMENT WILL GO TO THE NATIONAL FINAL

ALL REGIONAL CHAMPIONS TO BE INVITED TO COMPETE IN THE PROFESSIONAL TOURNAMENT

(last yearâ€™s pro event featured David Howell, Graeme Storm, Phil Archer, Sam Walker, Phil Golding).

Look forward to meeting you at the Qualifiers (and hopefully at the Final!!)


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 4, 2009)

Received confirmation from the Trilby tour that it is, as suggested, 3/4's handicap allowance Stableford. Max handicap 18.
Phew!!
Must get some cards in before the "off" see if I can get out to 13...


----------



## Region3 (Dec 5, 2009)

Received confirmation from the Trilby tour that it is, as suggested, 3/4's handicap allowance Stableford. Max handicap 18.
Phew!!
Must get some cards in before the "off" see if I can get out to 13... 

Click to expand...

I don't know where I got the idea from that it was all off scratch  

I had you worried though


----------



## rickg (Dec 5, 2009)

Received confirmation from the Trilby tour that it is, as suggested, 3/4's handicap allowance Stableford. Max handicap 18.
Phew!!
Must get some cards in before the "off" see if I can get out to 13... 

Click to expand...

I don't know where I got the idea from that it was all off scratch  

I had you worried though    

Click to expand...

Probably confusing it with the Trilby Proffesional event held around the same time. That one is played off scratch by budding tour pros competing for the first prize of Â£20k, a car & a Callaway contract for a year.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok lads a couple of dates to be considered.

25th or 26th Feb.
5th March?
18th,19th,25th or 26th March.

All dates are Thursday or Friday at present.

Let me know what dates suit and we can book what ever date the most people can make.  Last year when i booked i had to pay in advance so i paid for a single player and then the others had to ring and pay seperate.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Jim,

I am currently free on all of the dates above. Let me know what you end up arranging so I can finalise the day off etc.

Looking forward to it.

Cheers pal,

Rob2


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 6, 2010)

At present, any of those dates are fine with me.


----------



## compton77 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm good with any of the dates as well though the 26th of February would be my preferred option..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2010)

Any of the Friday dates would be preferable although I could do a Thursday with enough notice.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would prefer Friday March 5th, but will wait for a few more replies before deciding.  Got to get some lessons in as well this month when the poxy snow stops.  Potential for at least five which is pretty good start though.


----------



## HTL (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes same for me - Any Friday dates will be good for me.


----------



## AdamTaylorgolf (Jan 7, 2010)

But the Trilby tour are losing alot of the Europro lads because of the inclusion of Eurpean Tour lads.  The end of the day it was set up to help cover sponsorship cost for the winner to play europro the following year......up steps a Phil Archer and wins!!!

Alot of lads not happy including myself.  The clothing is poor quality and the event isn't run as well as it could.  Shame


----------



## rickg (Jan 7, 2010)

I suppose it's what you're used to Adam. With you playing regularly in pro organised events, then anything that falls short of the mark is inevitably going to be disappointing. However for the likes of me, then entering and playing in the Trilby Tour Amateur event is a close as I'm ever going to get to experiencing what golf is like on the other side. For me it is likely to be the ultimate golfing experience, with a caddy, televised coverage on Sky Sports, professionally run scoring & organisation, crowds, etc etc. Personally, I can't wait. 

I think it's exceptional value for money when you consider that for Â£250 you get a Callaway Tour bag, WH trousers, shirt, belt & hat, plus entry to at least one superb course, 2 if you qualify, and even 3 if you get in the final 4 as you get to play in the pro event.
I think it's a great way for an average amateur to experience what you probably take for granted.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok lads well that is at least six of us who should be free for the 5th March. Nearer the time i will ring up and book a tee time and pay my money, it has to be paid in advance, and then you can all ring and add to the tee time.  I will let you know before i do just in case and i will ask for a time when the following tee time is available as we have at least six currently interested.  Hopefully this will be another good day out like last year.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 13, 2010)

Put me down for 5th March also please Jim.

Cheers


----------



## rickg (Jan 13, 2010)

Count me in as well please Jim. Thanks


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 15, 2010)

05th is fine for me - I'm in.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 15, 2010)

Good for me to. Stick me down  

Rob2


----------



## Leftie (Jan 15, 2010)

Put me in too please if there is still a space.

Enjoyed it last year (apart from some of the walks from green to tee) and looking forward to playing it again.


----------



## HTL (Jan 27, 2010)

When do we need to pay for the 5th March? I defo want to play it again! However, this time I fancy the back tees.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2010)

5 March should be ok, how much money was it again?


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Please note Friday prices are considered weekends and therefore Â£75 not Â£65. See http://www.londongolf.co.uk/lgc_405.shtml 
So far the list for 5th March London Golf club is as follows:

Welshjim22
PieMan 
rickg 
AuburnWarrior
rob2 
Leftie 
HTL 
murphthemog 


HTL i was going to ask for some feedback about what time to book bearing in mind the Â£75 ( Â£65 but Â£75 Fri-sun) cost covers breakfast and coffee and maybe some range time.  Then I would book the first tee time early next week.

murphthemog the basic green fee is Â£65 but for Â£75 you get a breakfast, soup at halfway house and a meal at the end of the round.  I am happy to do either although the food option clearly takes more time for those of you tight on time.


----------



## HTL (Jan 27, 2010)

The Friday would suit me best. If we aim to meet up about 10:00 to avoid rush hour traffic and tee off about 11:30, that should give us plenty of time. 
I have been looking forward to playing it again for a long time! 
For an extra 10 quid im up for the food option.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2010)

Mmmmm, food is good.


----------



## compton77 (Jan 27, 2010)

Could you stick me down for this too please, if there is space.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2010)

I am happy with whatever will be decided. Looking forward to the day and meeting everyone.


----------



## welshjim22 (Jan 27, 2010)

Just had an email back from London club there are tee times available from 11:10 onwards and they are happy for us to pay individually.  They have asked if i would like to book it.  I will hold off replying for now but if enough people are ok with meet at 10 and tee of around 11:30 i will call them tomorrow or friday.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 27, 2010)

That is fine with me.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 27, 2010)

Fine with me.


----------



## HTL (Jan 27, 2010)

im up for it. Cant wait.


----------



## rob2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Good for me too. Happy with any time, food or not, easily pleased.  

Rob2


----------



## rickg (Jan 27, 2010)

OK with me too....


----------



## Leftie (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm happy to go with the flow


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok lads all booked tee times 11:30 and 11:40 5th March 2010.  Just ask for Anna Burgess who has arranged it for us to pay individually.  Just let us know when paid. The booking is under the my name James Stevens.


----------



## HTL (Feb 1, 2010)

What are we paying for? The option with food or not?


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry my mistake should have made that clear.  I have booked and paid for the food deal at Â£75. For the extra Â£10 it seemed silly not to. Gives those that don't know each other a chance to meet properly before starting.


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heres the number if it helps 01474 879899.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 2, 2010)

Just paid for the meal deal. With my username I had to really!!


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope not because they ask for your name at the gate when you drive in


----------



## PieMan (Feb 2, 2010)

Well it will give them a good chuckle! After all, there must be more job satisfaction saying 'Hello Mr PieMan' than 'Hello again Mr Nicklaus'!!!


----------



## HTL (Feb 2, 2010)

Will be paying in a few days. I love the course and the food looked real good last time.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 4, 2010)

Just paid up, so am definitely in now, come rain, come shine, but not snow. Please, no more snow.


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 8, 2010)

Anyone else paid?


----------



## Leftie (Feb 8, 2010)

Yup


----------



## rickg (Feb 8, 2010)

I paid today.


----------



## rob2 (Feb 8, 2010)

Will defo do it tomorrow (keep forgetting! )

Rob2


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 9, 2010)

I've paid.

They didn't take my name though.........  

See you all on the 5th.

I'll be wearing a red corsage.........


----------



## rob2 (Feb 9, 2010)

All paid - Sorted.

Now just have to learn how to swing.....?? 

Rob2


----------



## HTL (Feb 25, 2010)

Will be paying in an hour. Cant Wait!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 25, 2010)

A little over a week to go - I can't wait!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, so there's 8 of us:

Leftie
Murph
HTL
WelshJim
Pieman
RickG
Rob2
AuburnW

So, who's doing the draw?
What's the format on the day?

And most important, what time is breakfast?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, so there's 8 of us:

Leftie
Murph
HTL
WelshJim
Pieman
RickG
Rob2
AuburnW

So, who's doing the draw?
What's the format on the day?

And most important, what time is breakfast?
		
Click to expand...

I hope to be there at about 8:30.  I've got to take the kids to nursery and then I'll head over so breakfast for me will be at 9!!!

I'm then going to hit the range/putting green - I'll drive like a dream, pepper the green with all of my irons and putt like a drain.......and then fall apart horrendously at 11:30!!!

I'm easy with regards formats, etc.  

Are we having a little something on the round - perhaps Â£100 a man???


----------



## PieMan (Feb 26, 2010)

Hoping to be there around 9 as well, although I have to come round the M25 so can't guarantee it will be 9am!

Looking out of my office window at bright sunshine - let's hope next Friday will be the same!


----------



## welshjim22 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah hoping for the sunshine or at the least little to no rain.  Starting to worry about the two par 3's already with my game a bit random at present.  What are we thinking practice then food or vice versa i would probably favour eating first.


----------



## rob2 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy to do whatever. 4 days of work to go  

Rob2


----------



## PieMan (Feb 27, 2010)

Definitely food then practice for me!


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2010)

What's the weather supposed to be like?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 28, 2010)

What's the weather supposed to be like?
		
Click to expand...

Whoohooo!!!!
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/dayforecast.asp?zipcode=sevenoaks&day=5


----------



## rickg (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow!! dry all week with sun too!!!! looks good.....
 Couldn't bear another round like today's soggy mush!!! my feet still feel wet!!!


----------



## HTL (Mar 1, 2010)

[image]http://
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Just a pic from last years outing. I really am looking forward to this. I have a crap week at work ahead and dying to play some Golf in the sun. Its defo in my top 3 courses! 

The blue tees looked "fun" last time we were there.......


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2010)

Is that the scene for your famous 'I can make it with a wedge' shot?


----------



## HTL (Mar 1, 2010)

Nope, this was a 220 yard 4 iron. Landed at the back of the green, cocked up a chip, then two decent putts for a 4 and 2 points   

Really hope you enjoy the course mate.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2010)

I am shanking like a good un at the moment, so I need plenty of space on the right.

Range session on Wednesday to try and sort it out.

Looking forward to it. Almost.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't bloody wait!!!!!

A day off work, a whole day to spend at the club and a new putter as well - perfection!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2010)

It won't be if you get drawn with me. I can ruin perfection pretty niftily.


----------



## HTL (Mar 1, 2010)

9am meet, fry up, hit range ball then get on the tee for about 11:15 for a bit of pre round banter, meal and beer after. Good Times!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 1, 2010)

I am shanking like a good un at the moment
		
Click to expand...

That kicked in quick!!
You didn't Barclay's one shot last Sunday


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2010)

It comes and goes. Easy in, easy out.

It wouldn't be golf if it was consistent.


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 1, 2010)

For what it is worth i am having a mare on the course and range at present. Today was a good example went on the range 10 sand wedge pitch shots within 7m of each other followed by 10 7 iron shots that went straightish.  Went back to wedge and what do you know i shanked the lot.  Went back to the 7 and all over the place.

Anyone bringing the camera to try and get some shots in the mag?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2010)

Which tees are we playing off?

I assume we get a choice, which leaves white or blue. I am not going off yellows (given the choice).

7005 yards off blue, or 6574 off whites. Hmm. Blue would suit HTLs power game. White would suit Lefties old git mode of nudging it round. Good job Smiffys not coming, we would be off the reds.

Obviously Jack N has never heard of the joys of subtle par threes. Off the Blues, they are 197, 201, 190, 198, and 229 respectively. No room for a tricky little 140 yarder then?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 2, 2010)

Which tees are we playing off?

I assume we get a choice, which leaves white or blue. I am not going off yellows (given the choice).

7005 yards off blue, or 6574 off whites. Hmm. Blue would suit HTLs power game. White would suit Lefties old git mode of nudging it round. Good job Smiffys not coming, we would be off the reds.

Obviously Jack N has never heard of the joys of subtle par threes. Off the Blues, they are 197, 201, 190, 198, and 229 respectively. No room for a tricky little 140 yarder then?
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy with the blues - sorts the men out from the boys!!

I'll play from any of the tees - whatever suits the majority.

I've just phoned The London Club regarding hiring a PowaKaddy - they're Â£12 and they've got GPS (DMD) attached.  Before you all start, I'm getting old and I'll need all the help I can get!!

Currently it's carrying only but I'll phone again on Thursday and see whether this has changed.

I am so excited it's rediculous!!  In fact, I haven't been this excited since SKY accidently gave me the mucky channels..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been caught out by this carrying malarkey before. Played HTLs track, he knew there was a trolley ban, he knew I used an electric, and yet 'forgot' to tell me, so I had to carry my cart bag. Still beat his score though.

I guess I'll put a carry bag in the boot, just in case, but hopefully the dry weather this week will dry the course out a bit.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 2, 2010)

3 more sleeps.
Incidently, is that picture of the 190yd par 3 12th? 
No wonder you went through the back if you thought it was 220


----------



## HTL (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been caught out by this carrying malarkey before. Played HTLs track, he knew there was a trolley ban, he knew I used an electric, and yet 'forgot' to tell me, so I had to carry my cart bag. Still beat his score though.
		
Click to expand...

Are you still going on about that!  

Blue tees, Please. Lets get our moneys worth and play the full course! If someone wants to go off the yellow they can.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 2, 2010)

What about the reds?!!

Not fussed as to Blues or Whites - went down the range last night for the first time this year and everything went long and dead straight.......so that's me buggered for Friday!!! 

And there I was hoping to use my new Clicgear cart thing on Friday to help ease the burden on my poor old Cilla Black!!

Fingers crossed for a day like today. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 2, 2010)

Pieman, what time are you going down, as I could pick you up, I am only in Watford? If we want to be down for brekky at 9 with the others, I was thinking of leaving at 7.30 to allow for the bridge congestion (M25 M20, google thinks 1 hr 15)


----------



## PieMan (Mar 2, 2010)

murph - if you don't mind then a lift would be brilliant; many thanks. I'll send you a message with my address.

Cheers


----------



## rickg (Mar 2, 2010)

Blues gets my vote....need to practice the course for the Trilby Tour!!!!

Can't wait for Friday!!!


----------



## rob2 (Mar 2, 2010)

Woah, those blue tees sure will give my 3 wood a workout! Driver relegated at the moment, it has been very very naughty.

But, in for a penny, in for a pound. Lets do it 

Rob2


----------



## Region3 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm so jealous of you all, looks a great course.


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 3, 2010)

I can live with the Blues although bearing in mind my handicap no piss taking pls.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

Fine chance of that mate, piss taking is all I am going for.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hope the weather is as nice for you as it is down here today. Beautiful sunshine and very little wind.
Love to be going but a bit rich for me with everything else that's coming up shortly.
Have fun


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 3, 2010)

I knew it was going too well!!!  I've woken up this morning with a stiff neck/shoulder... 

Two painkillers - I'm hoping they work otherwise it'll be a late fitness test for me...


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

Get the ice pack out.

For the others, any new excuses as to why you won't play well?

Beware the injured golfer and all that.....


----------



## Leftie (Mar 3, 2010)

Played a squash match the other evening and my knee has come up like a balloon.  Still, mustn't complain.  I'll hobble around the course somehow.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 3, 2010)

It's all good.  I'm sure one of you lovely people will carry my bag round for me...


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2010)

Played a squash match the other evening and my knee has come up like a balloon.
		
Click to expand...

It'll match your head


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

How was the bionic shoulder holding up?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2010)

How was the bionic shoulder holding up?
		
Click to expand...

Who, me?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

No, Leftie, with his 6 month rebuild.

There's nothing wrong with you. Well, maybe, but not in the shoulder.

Got your old man sticks yet?


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2010)

No, Leftie, with his 6 month rebuild.

There's nothing wrong with you. Well, maybe, but not in the shoulder.

Got your old man sticks yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
Being fitted tomorrow. Had to work today so cancelled the appointment.
I've got a dodgy arm, have I mentioned it?


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 3, 2010)

Get the ice pack out.

For the others, any new excuses as to why you won't play well?

Beware the injured golfer and all that.....
		
Click to expand...

Well as your asking in addition to being a 28 handicapper who is attending weekly lessons to improve, another tomorrow, it now appears after todays 2 mile run that i have suspected shin splints.  here is of course the argument that the worse i play the longer it takes and therefore the more time away from the wife.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2010)

And to think I didn't go because of my arm.
The way it's turning out, I would have cleaned up!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

Not really, I'm fit, and Hywels, well, Hywell. That puts you third at least. And it's 7000 yards long. Your car won't go that far.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 3, 2010)

Not really, I'm fit, and Hywels, well, Hywell. That puts you third at least. And it's 7000 yards long. Your car won't go that far.
		
Click to expand...

You being fit wouldn't have worried me.
But Hywel?
That's another story.

Might I suggest that before you start you all put your "wager" on the middle of the table and just let him pick it up. Make the bugger carry it all the way round.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 3, 2010)

And pay it in 10p's ?


----------



## Leftie (Mar 3, 2010)

How was the bionic shoulder holding up?
		
Click to expand...

I was going to save that excuse for later


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 4, 2010)

24 hours to go!!!!

My shoulder's better - I'm back to being a 100% golfing beast!!!!

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a spinter in my thumb.


----------



## PieMan (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a pain in my arris! Oh hold on, that's my boss and he won't be there!! 100% fit then. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2010)

I've got a spinter in my thumb.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Must be bad if you can't type the letter L


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dug it out with a scalpel, so can now type Ls with no problems.

Just need to get my car back from the menders and we are go.


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2010)

Just realised, I don't know anyone.....how will I recognise you all??? 
Will you be wearing a carnation and carrying a copy of GM under your arm???


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yep, I'm easily recognised. Just look for the prat.

Just phoned, and trolleys are on today, and so should be tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

Just realised, I don't know anyone.....how will I recognise you all???
		
Click to expand...

You will recognise Hywel. He'll be the one on the range hitting his 7 iron over the 250 yard fence.
Murph will be dressed like a prat.
Leftie will be the little wrinkled old man you see on the practice putting green.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2010)

Murph will be dressed like a prat.
Leftie will be the little wrinkled old man you see on the practice putting green.
		
Click to expand...

..and you wanna know why everyone says you smell of piss?!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 4, 2010)

..and you wanna know why everone says you smell of piss?! 

Click to expand...

Because I do?


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be the Brad Pitt/David Beckham lookalike - dressed like Poulter on a bad day....


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

Let me have a little guess, Hywel will be wearing......Red. Do golf shirts come in any other colour?

Me, I need to peruse the wardrobe, and see what leaps out at me. I'm thinking orange, maybe mixed with pink and purple. But then that leaves blue out. So many choices. So many shoes too. And hats.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 4, 2010)

See you all tomorrow.

I'll be wearing a white Mizuno polo neck underneath a black and white striped PING top.

I'll either be in the bar stuffing my face, on the practice area or on the putting green....  

Proper looking forward to the day....


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2010)

White Under Armour baseline, Black Callaway polo, Pale Blue Mizuno Jumper, Purple check Ping trousers. Not sure yet what colour boxers & socks!!!!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 4, 2010)

Hey guys... have a great day tomorrow. Looks like you are going to have excellent weather for it! Wish I could be there with you but duty calls - I have to pick the kids up from school tomorrow.

Please ensure that you don't stand in a position where you might get hit by one of Murphthemog's shanks!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

It's nothing that 4 hours on the practice ground (or a fry up) can't fix.


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 4, 2010)

Well some good and bad nes for me today. Finally completed my first full 18 holes of the year.  Scored 107 on a new course i have never played before hit 5 of the last 8 fairways and only missed the others by a few feet.  First 9 were shocking with a good improvement on the back 9.  In fact i would have been better off if i didn't lose my ball in the water next to the 18th green.  

Word of warning guys inside 100yds i am deadly.  Safest place to stand would be the green.  Almost made a par5 in two though bloody thing rolled down the edge of the green into a bunker which surprise surprise i failed to get out of in two. Some sand practice in the morning i think.


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2010)

Just nipping out to the range now for a quick bucket!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

Have fun. If HTL is going tell him its not a PW from 150 yards.


----------



## HTL (Mar 4, 2010)

Ill be sporting a black polo tomorrow with like Murph said a red long sleve base layer under it. 

I really cant wait. Crap week at work is over, hit balls at range on way home and just finished my dinner and about to have a beer. Good Times. 

See you in the morning lads.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 4, 2010)

Came home, had a trial climb on the scafolding (well, you have to really), a couple of beers, a pie (solid carb loading, plus more), iron the golf trews, sort out the shoes, charge up the gps, load up the bag with balls, try out the hat, pose in front of the mirror, suck in the beer gut, yup, we're ready.

Bring it on.


----------



## rickg (Mar 4, 2010)

Just nipping out to the range now for a quick bucket!!!
		
Click to expand...

think I overdid it.......note to self: I must not hit 100 balls with the driver in one session again"!!!!


----------



## PieMan (Mar 4, 2010)

I came home from work, opened a beer, thought about the range (well, it's the thought that counts), opened another beer, had a curry, had another beer, cleaned the clubs, cleaned the shoes, ironed trousers, now off to bed! See you all tomorrow!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

Make sure you bring my partner back tired and deflated so its easy pickings for me on Saturday. Good luck to all of you and hope its a good day.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2010)

I wonder who won????


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty sure the winners name starts with a H.  All in all a great day out hope to get out more this year for forum games and maybe another London visit March 2011 if people are interested.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2010)

Pretty sure the winners name starts with a H.
		
Click to expand...








Glad to hear you had a good time. You certainly had the weather for it!!


----------



## Leftie (Mar 5, 2010)

Great day out Jim.  Thanks for organising it.

Just waiting now for the winners match report.

Note to Bobmac.  I saw your Bentley in West Kingsdown this morning on the way to the game.  Well I assume that it was yours.  The reg was   V5 ASY.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2010)

I seem to have left my game somewhere. If anyone finds it, can they post it back to me.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 5, 2010)

I seem to have left my game somewhere. If anyone finds it, can they post it back to me.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a knock on Sunday?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2010)

Got nothing planned.

Can't play that bad twice in a row.

Still got too much game for you old man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 5, 2010)

Murph,

What makes you so sure you can't play that badly twice in a row. I made a season out of it last year.

Is someone going to give us the result and a write up from today


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ahh, but you aren't me. That was uncharacteristically crap. I don't often hit the ball that badly for the whole 18.


Ok, results, Hywell won with 38 points, RickG second with 36, and Leftie persuded it round in 35.

In our 4, Hywell and I lost by two holes, mainly my fault.

I played the par 3s well, and had a couple of up and downs from bunkers, but other than that I was poor. 

Hywell played as well as I have seen him. His chipping and putting were really solid which is an aspect of his game I haven't seen before.

RickG played solid tidy golf.

Auburn Warrior made up the fourth. He played as well as I did, which is why the game was closeish.

For the other boys, who knows?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 5, 2010)

Great day Jim - cheers for organising. Cheers for the lift as well Chris.

Good to put some faces to 'names'! In the other four-ball, we had a lovely walk, enjoyed the sunshine and the views, had a nice chat, laugh and a joke, and enjoyed watching Rog put together 35 points!


----------



## rickg (Mar 5, 2010)

Some photos from today


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 5, 2010)

There looks to be a lion leaping in te middle of your last picture. Do they let him out at dusk?


----------



## rickg (Mar 5, 2010)

There looks to be a lion leaping in te middle of your last picture. Do they let him out at dusk?
		
Click to expand...

It's the bronze statue overlooking the Heritage course..


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well what a flattering photo of my gut.  I guess my diet is needed more than i thought.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pics rickg, nice that someone could actually be bothered to take a camera for once. But who's who? and there was no mention of who went totally pear-shaped OR who hit the best shots of the day.... we need detail 

I see Hywel took the cash again, Robin Hood made less money than Hywel! 

Murph are you joining us Sunday?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

Right, from the top, Pieman, Rob2, WelshJim, Leftie, and then bottom we have RickG, Me, Auburn Warrior and HTL with his mask off.

Shot of the day has to mine. No modesty here then.

Due to the cold and windy conditions, all the pre match bravado went out the window, and we played off the whites. All except the par 3 12th over water. This is apparently easier off the blues, although a bit longer. Straight into the wind too.

I'm thinking driver. Never hit a driver on a par 3 before. However, Hywel goes long with a hybrid, so a bit of a rethink, and out comes the 5w. Stiff it pin high. AW goes next, and is long, and Rick goes last, bit of a cut, and in she goes. Plosh.

Even the drop zone doesn't look easy, and Rick makes the green, just.

I par out, and we look back at the other 4 ball. At least 3 of them get wet, even Leftie, who looked to be laying up short of the water with a driver?

Not sure if Welsh Jim got wet, as when last seen he was trying to play around the lake, rather than over it.

So, 8 tee shots, one on the green.


And Sunday? No one has asked. Billie no mates, me.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2010)

And Sunday? No one has asked. Billie no mates, me.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Murph
 we are playing at East Brighton tomorrow but have a fourball already arranged mate. Didn't think you'd want to drive all the way down there after playing at the London Club yesterday. Problem is, I don't know if we'd get another tee time at this stage, and if we could it means going out as a 3 and a 2 unless a couple more want to join us?
You don't really want to come do you?
You'd only see me make a prat of myself with my new clubs and I know that you hate to see me suffer.
And you're not a piss taker. No. Not you.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't worry Smiffy, I am heading to the practice ground to bury my clubs.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 6, 2010)

Hywel goes long with a hybrid
		
Click to expand...

Is he carrying a 7 hybrid now then?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

Got my own mates to play with now anyway. Not Billie any longer. 8.00 tee off at my track so nah nah ne nah nah.


----------



## JustOne (Mar 6, 2010)

How was the course?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

Course is nice. Long, and wide open, which plays into Hywels hands. Fair amount of water. Crying out for a shorter par 3 though. In good nick, good greens, grass on the fairway could be denser, but I guess that comes with age. A bit exposed, but you get good views of the course (and their other one). Rough was all a bit lacking, but it grows high in summer, according to Leftie. Bunkers were good.


----------



## welshjim22 (Mar 6, 2010)

Not sure if Welsh Jim got wet, as when last seen he was trying to play around the lake, rather than over it.

So, 8 tee shots, one on the green.
		
Click to expand...

Well on 12 i did go left and stayed dry.  However, it should be noted and i think the others will agree i pulled most tee shots with the driver.  It was the only hole i won, got a four, so i am happy with that.  Shame the 13th par 5 started off as my best hole only to finish as the only one i didn't complete after finding the water next to the green twice.


----------



## rickg (Mar 6, 2010)

A bit of a mixed day for me.....

Great to meet the guys off the forum.... 

disappointed it was so windy & cold..... 

Happy though that it was dry for once.... 

Disappointed to find the water on the par 3 12th.... 

Pleased to hit the par 5 13th in 2..... 

disappointed to have a treble bogey and 2 double bogies.... 

happy to finish 9 over despite said bogies 

disappointed the halfway house was closed for much needed (and prepaid!!) soup... 

Happy that I managed to blag 8 Creme Brulees to compensate for missing soup......... 

Happy for Howel as he had a great game.... 

disappointed not to win due to Howels great game....... 

Disappointed that it's so long until Addington as I can't wait to do it all again!!! 

Quick prediction.....Howel will be at single figures by the end of the year....he hasn't got any real weaknesses to his game. 

Thanks to all the guys, and especially Jim for organising.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2010)

He might have won yesterday but Hywel played like a 36 handicap woman yesterday. Toys are no longer in the pram. His shot of today must be flicking the ball up with his putter on the 12th and volleying with his right boot in the vicinity of the 13th tee.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Mar 6, 2010)

I love playing the 'elite' courses!  I don't know why, I suppose it's something to do with the way you're treated - the greeting upon arrival at the main gate, the man who collects your clubs and looks after them for you, the enthusiastic, friendly and polite staff or, the hired Powakaddy that breaks down half way round!  Oh yes, Â£12 on a contraption that'd struggle to make it round the Sidcup pitch 'n' putt!  Oh, and the halfway hut that was shut - with our promised bowl of soup inside!!!  I have to be eating pretty much constantly - going more than four hours without food is like asking Tiger to abstain from the babyluvs!!!

Anyway, let's be 'glass half full' now - a wonderful clubhouse - despite it's youthfulness it has the feel of a much older clubhouse.  The food was very nice - we had a bacon roll and tea/coffee on arrival and a three course meal after the round (thanks RickG for sorting out the pudding......).  The facilities were very good - I'm a big fan of grass practice areas - you can look bad in style!  

The course is very nice.  As has been said, we opted for the whites as the blues would have been quite brutal (not for Hywel......).  Murph has described the course previously - his summation is perfect.

The round.  Rick and I shot out of the traps - we were four up very quickly.  This was pretty much due to Rick - his birdie on the first being the perfect introduction to the man's golfing ability.  All credit to HTL and Murph, the stuck with it and around the turn it was all square.  It was nip and tuck throughout the back nine and, as a result of some superb approach play from Rick, we won the battle 2&1.  A great game and a pleasure to have been involved.  

This was my first forum meet and I'd be lying if I said that I wasn't a tad apprehensive.  Of course, as a result of posting on here you feel a certain allegiance and we're not complete strangers but there's nerves nonetheless.  These nerves evaporated almost as soon as I meet up with the lads.  A great set of blokes and the banter was as ferocious as it is on here.  I hope all my future forum meets are as enjoyable and as funny as this one.  I promise I'll play better......well, when I say promise, I mean try...... 

A couple of special mentions......

Murph's shoes!  If Liberace was alive he'd be all over them!  

Leftie.  I've never seen anyone take a driver on a par three - and only get half way - and just make the front of the lake!  But, I don't think anyone else saw it so we'll keep it between us, yes???   

HTL.  No wonder Homer wants to cover you in cotton wool and lock you away until the next Royal Ascot GC pairs comp!!!  Considering you've only been playing for a short time your swing and ball striking are excellent!  You're off 17 at the moment - by the end of the season I'm expecting you to be off single figures.  At the risk of sounding condescending, work on your putting and a cat 1 player you'll be.  You have exciting potential - I predict a good season for you, young Padwan......  

So, onto The Addington - what wonders await us there?  I'll be using my own push trolley, the Lone Ranger (HTL) won't be there so we've all got a chance and I can't wait to see what shoes Murph pulls out of the bag!!! 

It was a pleasure, gentleman.  Until the next time......


----------



## Sneds (Mar 6, 2010)

we have RickG, Me, Auburn Warrior and HTL
		
Click to expand...

Murph, what with your curt posts; I had expected a grumpy man in his mid 50s mumbling under his breath.

Imagine my shock when I see a photo of you (or so you claim) positively beaming and you don't look over 50? x


----------



## rob2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nothing much to add from me other than my thanks to everyone for their great company and apologies for the woeful putting display that you had to witness.

Days like this just go to show why golf is so great. In what other environment can you share so many ups and downs with a group of complete strangers? I am filling up......  

Thanks again guys, Pieman, it was a pleasure watching you stripe it off of the tee. That ball stayed hit!

Looking forward to getting to another meet ASAP (probably with a new putter )

Rob2


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

Maybe I was in disguise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 6, 2010)

Great reviews guys and sounds like you all had a good day. For those coming to Ascot in June I look forward to meeting you and hopefully we'll get some more events in the calender this summer and have a meet and laugh.


----------



## rickg (Mar 6, 2010)

Don't forget I'm still looking for players to represent the GM Forum at the GM Inter-Services match in aid of Help For Heroes on Friday April 16th at the Luton Hoo.

Follow the link for more info or PM me if you're interested.

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk//showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/188491/page/0/fpart/1/vc/1

Currently looking to have between 32-40 players. Plenty of banter to look forward to and a great way to meet other forum members. Here's a sneak preview of part of the 7,107 yd course.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 6, 2010)

we have RickG, Me, Auburn Warrior and HTL
		
Click to expand...

Murph, what with your curt posts; I had expected a grumpy man in his mid 50s mumbling under his breath.

Imagine my shock when I see a photo of you (or so you claim) positively beaming and you don't look over 50? x
		
Click to expand...

In answer:

a/ I am not a day over 44 (well, 45 in June), it is Leftie who is the old git.

b/ We are standing on a hill. RickG is not that short. The other two are not tall. Hywell is wider than he is tall. I, at 6ft 2, am average, obviously.


----------

